# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A besoni se me anë të chatit mund të biem në dashuri?

## strawberrygirl_

Meqenese paska shume tema per dashurine ( si duket dhe ata qe nuk e pranojne kane rrene)  :buzeqeshje: , athere deshiroja qe t'ju beja kete pyejtje : Por ne dashurine nepermjet chatit a besoni?

----------


## **Jonushka**

sme ka ndodhur ndonjehere por ne te vertete nuk besoj. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Eros

Nuk ka azgje te tille si dashuria ne chat. Ju njiheni me nje person mes chatit, takoheni ne boten reale dhe atehere mund te bini ne dashuri. Chati per mendimin tim eshte kalim kohe, nuk me ka shkuar mendja ndonjeher te futem ne chat e te gjej dashuri, por thjesht per argetim, tani qe jemi dhe larg atdheut na merr malli te degjojme te tjer qe flasin shqip!

Eros  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Thnx Eros dhe Jonushka  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## smokkie

Nuk egziston, jo, mos genje veten, mbase egziston nje fare flirtimi, por dashuri ne chat jo, do ishte absurde!
Keshtu si thote eros, chati eshte per te kaluar kohen edhe per te bashkebiseduar ne shqip.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## strawberrygirl_

thnx smokkie  :shkelje syri: 
Une e hapa kete teme thjesht per kuriozitet dhe c'fare jane mendimet tuaja , dhe gjithashtu kam degjuar qe ka ndodhur. Dhe une jam ne te njejtin mendim me ju qe nuk mund te ndodhe, dhe ne qofte se ndodh eshte pak a shume irreale.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Djalke-pe-Korce

beso pak ne firma qe ke shkruar o strawberry!!!
per mendimin tim, po une besoj ne te tilla ndjenja ndonese dhe njihesh ne chat, nqs njerezit jane vertet njerez te mire. 
nuk ka te beje fare ambjenti ku njihesh, por personat qe jane te perfshire ne kete mes!!

pershendetje nga djalka!!!!

----------


## baby_blue

Djalka edhe une keshtu them, me ka ndodhur mua, dmth e njojta nga chati dhe pastaj e dashurova.
Gjithashtu kam njohur nje tjeter ne chat qe para nje viti dhe flasim shpesh si shoke dhe ai thote qe me do, nuk e di si te reagoj. Ndonjehere me duket absurde.

----------


## smokkie

Nuk ka shoke te te thote qe te do, ai shoku yt ndjen dicka me shume sesa thjesht shoqeri, duhet te kesh disa limita edhe me shoket, se me mire nje shok i vjeter, sesa nje i dashur i ri.
shoqeria qe kthehet ne dashuri nuk zgjat.

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Ok djalke jo se nuk besoj por eshte dicka shume e veshtire dhe shume e komplikuar qe te ndodhe sepse fundjas ti nuk e njeh ate njeri qe eshte ne anen tjeter te kompjuterit, ndoshta ai/ajo ka simpati per ty sepse kaloni mire duke folur por te jete dashuri??? Pak e veshtire, por nqse e njeh ne chat dhe pastaj me vone njiheni jashte chatit athere ajo eshte dicka tjeter.
Baby blue cunat ndonjehere e kane ne maj te gjuhes fjalen te dua dhe mua me duket sikur eshte bere fjale pa vlere, jo cdo rast vetem ne pergjithsi.
Smokkie, nuk eshte e vertete shoqeria qe kethehet ne dashuri zgjat sepse je me e/i hapur per ndjenjat dhe gjithcka tjeter. 

only my thoughts  :buzeqeshje: 

thnx you guys 

love ya 
ada

----------


## Djalke-pe-Korce

tani qe te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt!
chati shoqe e dashur, eshte vetem nje menyre e te renit ne kontakt, nuk eshte ambjent per te bere dashuri(deri tani te pakten, mbase me vone mund te behet e ndonje e pabere).  nqs levizet me tutje, dhe keta individet bien ne kontakt real atehere mund te diskutojme dhe per zhvillime te tjera. valle njerezit qe i takon ne jete te vertete, i njeh menjehere ti??? Jo, po pas bisedave dhe qendrimit prane i njeh me shume. edhe chati te ndihmon te biesh ne kontakt me njerez qe mbase nuk do kishe ndonjehere fatin te takoje.  

per mendimin tim, nuk duhen te shikohen keto rastet e pasukseshme, qe te dalesh ne perfundime negative. se sa prishja e dashurise influencon ne prishjen e marredhenieve shoke e shoqe edhe per kete nuk jam shume i bindur.  

hajt ciao ciao, dhe me mend ne koke!!!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

me chat njerzit jan martu !

----------


## Dreri

Dashuria ne "chat" eshte moda e fundit e dashur
"dashuria" si term perdoret pasi nuk ka nje te mesem. pra termi "dashuri" ka zbritur  ne vend te nje fjale tjeter te mesme mes njohje-flirtit dhe DASHURISE. 
Pra dua te them qe njerzit bien ne dashuri ne chat.
Por kjo "dashuri" si  endrra e ariut..! l

----------


## strawberrygirl_

Djalke pe korce, une e hapa kete teme vetem thjesht per te degjuar mendimet e anetareve ktu jo me kaq seriozitet. 
Loosen up a little bit !  :buzeqeshje: 
ciao

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Jo, Jo, Jo dhe JO.
Kam degjuar shume raste ku nje muhabet ne internet i ka cuar disa çifte drejt takimit, dhe mbase edhe dashurise se  perjeteshme, po une prap nuk besoj se dashuria ne internet eshte e "paster" dhe e "çilter", nuk dua ta quaj fare dashuri, por thjesht nje kalim kohe (kjo eshte vetem per disa, sepse ka nga ata qe e marin seriozisht, po keshille e mire do jete _'as qe mos e provoni, se do bini brenda si Sirena E Vogel, dhe nuk do dini te dilni me'_ po une dola, dhe e kuptova se ishte nje budallallik)

----------


## Dreri

Ti edhe thua JO...edhe thua e kam provuar...edhe thua mos e provoni..pra paska qene deri sa e ke provuar dhe je zhgenjyer....
Pra thuaj  ekziston  "DASHURIA" ne chat....por jo per te gjithe...Per vete thuaj me doli............(ashtu si te ka dale )
Po atyre qe endrra e ariut u be realitet...si u thua ti.  JO Jo Jo...Ata jane te lumtuar nga "dashuria" ne chat...
Me vje mire qe ke zene mend..por...se besoj.perseri ke per tu zhytur ....se Serenat  ate pune kane..lol

----------


## BLACK_KNIGHT

Po si jo!! Une tani dola nga ajo gjendje se u shkallova fare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga Dreri_ 
> *Ti edhe thua JO...edhe thua e kam provuar...edhe thua mos e provoni..pra paska qene deri sa e ke provuar dhe je zhgenjyer....
> Pra thuaj  ekziston  "DASHURIA" ne chat....por jo per te gjithe...Per vete thuaj me doli............(ashtu si te ka dale )
> Po atyre qe endrra e ariut u be realitet...si u thua ti.  JO Jo Jo...Ata jane te lumtuar nga "dashuria" ne chat...
> Me vje mire qe ke zene mend..por...se besoj.perseri ke per tu zhytur ....se Serenat  ate pune kane..lol*


E thash si keshille, se e provova vete, dhe nuk 
dua qe te tjeret ta pesojne ashtu si une. 
Nejse, secili ka mendimet e veta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eastbaby

Per mendimin tim ne chat nuk mund te biesh ne dashuri ( vetem neqoftese je me webcam mundesh) sepse vete chati nuk te ofron nje mundesi te tille ,,,,,, asnjehere mos u besoni fjaleve kshu qe tjeter  shkruan e tjeter je dhe kete e bejne te tere pa dallim feje krahine ideje kjo eshte praktika e chatit po ne fund te fundit une ne chat futem per qejf vetem to have some fun  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr_Right

JO JO JO dhe pike!
Mos u beni te marr me e provuar sepse nuk eshte dashuri perveq se genjim.
Interneti per shoqeri nuk do ishte dhe aq keq por jo per dashuri.

----------

